# Macalister Brewing Company



## indica86 (4/4/17)

Rob's not open yet but I will review when he is.
Lovely spot and lovely bloke.


https://www.facebook.com/MacalisterBrewingCompany/

https://www.tropicnow.com.au/2017/march/22/new-brewery-taps-into-local-craft-beer-scene.html?L=0


----------



## indica86 (14/5/17)

and...


----------



## indica86 (14/5/17)

$7 a glass. The pale is lovely and easy drinking. The porter is stunning, great roasty flavours.
He tells me more beers are coming, a blonde, a red ale and an apa.


----------



## billygoat (14/5/17)

Nice view.


----------



## indica86 (28/5/17)




----------



## Peter80 (28/5/17)

I will be heading over this way soon and it has been a while since I have been to a brewery (live very West of the coast now) so looks like I have to sell the stop over to SWMBO.


----------



## yochris77 (29/5/17)

Thanks for posting. I will def visit on my next trip to cairns


----------



## yochris77 (1/7/17)

Try the red. 

I would very much be liking in anticipation to try the red with lots of late hoppingness.


----------

